# Can this be done?



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

I have an 5 or 6 year old HP desk top dont really use it much but it has 65gigs of music on it and I would like to connect it to my TX-SR607. Also would like to see the screen on the tv if possable to change up the music. I can do this with my lap top via HDMI but do not use it for music. What cables would I need to perform this function or should I just use the mini plug male to male for transfering sound thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd invest $40 in an ATI 5450 from newegg. Sound and video via HDMI (assuming you have a PCI express slot). If this won't work, you'd need to use a 3.5mm to RCA cable for audio, and a VGA cable for video (assuming your TV has a VGA input). If that won't work, check out monoprice for a variety of VGA to video converters.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

I just made a new spot for the computor and tested out the sound by using the 3.5 mini jack for the headphones port of the computor to the AUX mini port of the Onkyo (male to male 3.5 jumper cord) and worked fine. I would like to get a wireless keyboard and mouse setup so I can sit on my butt and change music at will, so the need to bring up the screen is important. I will check into your suggestion thanks.


----------



## zryder (Apr 13, 2009)

depending on what your motherboard has for options, the SPDIF port will likely give you the best results. the video card you have now will likely work fine, if it has a dvi output, and you can convert that to HDMI. Using a mini to RCA cable works easily, but the problem with doing this is that it uses the usually inferior DAC on the computers motherboard.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Back at it after a lot of other room work but was wondering if this is going to work;http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131339
I will only be using it for music (not gaming) and to veiw the computor screen on a 52" tv monitor. Now it has an HDMI output will this transfer music as well as the picture?:scratch:


----------



## zryder (Apr 13, 2009)

that link doesnt work for me.. can you check it please?


----------



## bjb (Jan 17, 2009)

the colors said:


> I just made a new spot for the computor and tested out the sound by using the 3.5 mini jack for the headphones port of the computor to the AUX mini port of the Onkyo (male to male 3.5 jumper cord) and worked fine. I would like to get a wireless keyboard and mouse setup so I can sit on my butt and change music at will, so the need to bring up the screen is important. I will check into your suggestion thanks.


If you are getting the keyboard only to control your music, you may want to setup a slim server or softsqueeze player instead. You can control the music remotely from any computer with a browser, or you could get the iPhone/Touch (if you have one) app called iPeng which allows you to control all your music from the phone/iPod. The iPeng app works very similar to the wifi squeezebox remote made by Logitech. There may even be a similar app for other smartphones if you don't have an iPhone or Touch.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Dont know why link doesnt work but here it is;
PowerColor Go! Green AX5450 512MK3-SH Radeon HD 5450 (Cedar) 512MB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card.
Its at Newegg.com


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

bjb said:


> If you are getting the keyboard only to control your music, you may want to setup a slim server or softsqueeze player instead. You can control the music remotely from any computer with a browser, or you could get the iPhone/Touch (if you have one) app called iPeng which allows you to control all your music from the phone/iPod. The iPeng app works very similar to the wifi squeezebox remote made by Logitech. There may even be a similar app for other smartphones if you don't have an iPhone or Touch.


That is cool but I dont think it works with Windows Media Player or am I missing somthing?:nerd:


----------



## bjb (Jan 17, 2009)

In your case, softsqueeze would be the player, not media player. You would then use the browser on a laptop or something like the iPeng app to tell the softsqueeze player what to play. The softsqueeze player would then output the sound on the audio device connected to the computer that softsqueeze is installed on. 

The slim server or squeezecenter software is installed on the computer that has the media files. The softsqueeze player is installed on whatever computer you want the audio to play on. They can be the same computer, and you can have multiple softsqueeze players running at the same time that stream music from the server. You can have them play in sync or different content, and you can control it all from a single web browser or squeezebox compatible app.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

eugovector said:


> I'd invest $40 in an ATI 5450 from newegg. Sound and video via HDMI (assuming you have a PCI express slot). If this won't work, you'd need to use a 3.5mm to RCA cable for audio, and a VGA cable for video (assuming your TV has a VGA input). If that won't work, check out monoprice for a variety of VGA to video converters.


I do have a PCI express slot, and the ATI 5450 would be able to pass audio and the monitor screen to the Onkyo TX-SR607 via HDMI and to the TV via HDMI???. If it does this is the way Ill go, again not using it for gaming just music. thanks again.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you, no more questions................................for now


----------

